# Making the flimsy Chinese steady rest more rigid



## Norppu (Dec 8, 2019)

My lathe came with steady rest that is not really steady. The legs were fastened in place using scrub screws and it was impossible to get it aligned properly. If, for some unforeseen reason, the setup was successful, then the flimsy leg adjustment gave up on first vibration. The casting itsefl is not really bad, it was the leg design that made this thing a decoration.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 9, 2019)

When I was looking at lathes, I saw a 13” Kent at a local dealer. The steady was very light when compared to an older American made lathe of the same size.
I saw that video yesterday.


----------

